

Ask HN: Any good open-source user management libs for web apps? - iradik

I'm building a web site, and want to authenticate/authorize users, do password resets, and possibly link accounts to facebook/twitter.<p>Anyone make a nice library or web service that does this?  My gut feeling is that everyone just rolls their own since it's pretty easy to implement this stuff.  But was curious if anyone has implemented such a thing in Java, Ruby, Perl, or Python, or as a web service.
======
SingAlong
For Ruby there's Devise (email/pass based user management) and Omniauth
(facebook, twitter, etc). Omniauth can also be used on top of Devise. There
are others too, but I mention these two because they are popular and
sufficient for most people. - <https://github.com/plataformatec/devise> and
<https://github.com/intridea/omniauth>

For Django, there is Pinax Project - <http://pinaxproject.com/>

